# Chapman University - Dodge College MBA/MFA in Film and TV Producing



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Chapman University - Dodge College MBA/MFA in Film and TV Producing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MBA/MFA in Film and TV Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

